# breeding



## admin (Dec 6, 2004)

StevenLA

Guest

Posted: Sat Nov 15, 2003 8:02 pm Post subject: breeding

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Is it bad to breed lavae's that come from the same ootheca? Or lavae's that come from different ootheca, but the same female? What will that do to the adults down the line? Is it that prevalent in the insect world?

Back to top

DeShawn

Site Admin

Joined: 28 Oct 2003

Posts: 55

Location: Vancouver, WA - USA

Posted: Sun Nov 16, 2003 2:22 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It depends on what generation they are. It can cause problems down the line like less nymphs, weaker nymphs, or smaller nymphs, where very little if any survive to adulthood. But that is usually with many generations of inbreeding. It is a good idea to breed with a male or female from another line every few generations. Just find someone who raises the same species and arrange to trade with them sometime.

It also depends on the species. Most species have problems with inbreeding, but many have not noticed problems with it in sinensis and carolina mantids.

Back to top

jezzy607

Joined: 31 Oct 2003

Posts: 100

Location: New York/Indiana

Posted: Sun Nov 16, 2003 5:49 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Many species of mantids have very isolated metapopulations, with very little migration occuring in the wild. These particular species have survived because of their ability to inbreed for many, many generations without harmful effects on the population.

Back to top

silver_arctic1

Site Admin

Joined: 29 Oct 2003

Posts: 180

Location: Austin, TX

Posted: Tue Nov 18, 2003 5:05 pm Post subject: Re: breeding

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

StevenLA wrote:

Is it bad to breed lavae's that come from the same ootheca? Or lavae's that come from different ootheca, but the same female?

There's basically no difference. They're still siblings wether or not they came from different ooths or not.


----------



## agent A (Jun 6, 2009)

A baby mantis is a nymph, not a larva. Get your facts right. And inbreeding is fine. In the wild that is the most common way mantids breed.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 6, 2009)

agent A said:


> A baby mantis is a nymph, not a larva. Get your facts right. And inbreeding is fine. In the wild that is the most common way mantids breed.


agent A, do you realize how old the post is that you are replying to? And how do you substantiate your claim that most matings in the wild are "inbred?"


----------



## bassist (Jun 6, 2009)

Not to be rude or anything but seriously these old posts are posted by members that probably don't even come here anymore so posting a response to them is pointless.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 6, 2009)

bassist said:


> Not to be rude or anything but seriously these old posts are posted by members that probably don't even come here anymore so posting a response to them is pointless.


+1

"Pointless" says it all.


----------



## Christian (Jun 6, 2009)

I should have used "pointless" insteas of "useless" back then, maybe I would not have to see Phil answering to all of my posts nowadays just for the sake of it... :huh:


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jun 6, 2009)

agent calm down not everyone is as "experienced" as you


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 6, 2009)

Christian said:


> I should have used "pointless" insteas of "useless" back then, maybe I would not have to see Phil answering to all of my posts nowadays just for the sake of it... :huh:


And if I had p.m.'d you instead of posting, maybe we could have come to an understanding instead of providing a factious "argument" that others could hang their hats on. I shall do that shortly.


----------



## agent A (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry. I'm just trying to see who will catch this and who I can tick off.  And about the inbreeding thing, in the wild, a population of mantids is not so spread out that there are many different bloodlines to breed together. At least from what I saw.


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2009)

agent A said:


> Sorry. I'm just trying to see who will catch this and who I can tick off.  And about the inbreeding thing, in the wild, a population of mantids is not so spread out that there are many different bloodlines to breed together. At least from what I saw.


If you like coming here you should not be trying to tick anyone off. Also, don't revive dead threads.


----------

